# Frankfurt 2007: Nissan Mixim Concept rolls in



## El Calor (Sep 11, 2007)

Nissan fears that young people are falling out of love with the automobile and instead are crushing on the internet. Thus, it has attempted to fuse the two into an automobile everyone can love with the Mixim Concept. An all-electrical vehicle, the Mixim features scissor doors that slice into the roof, as well as a 1+2 seating arrangement with a central driving position and swiveling captain's chair. There's also an LCD command center for the pilot. That LCD panel can also display a virtual representation of the front wheels that actually turn in real time with steering inputs. Why does it do this? Perhaps to convince those teens in love with the internet that driving really is like a video game.

The styling is, uh... well, someone certainly styled it. While not in line with our tastes, some may like the many jagged edges found on the Mixim (How 'bout those wheels that look like monochromatic versions of Simon). The car is powered by what Nissan calls the Super Motor, which is fed by a pack of high-output lithium ion batteries. The Super Motor is unique compared to other electric motors in that it has two drive shafts and is able to power the left and right wheels independently. Perhaps that has something to do with the fact that the Mixim can be turned lock to lock in just half a turn of the steering wheel. Nissan says the concept has a max speed of 111 MPH and can go 155 miles between charges, though that's probably only ever been tested on a computer, which is fitting considering the automaker's goal with this concept.

Frankfurt 2007: Nissan Mixim Concept rolls in - Autoblog


----------

